# Need a good digital camera for 15k



## windchimes (May 11, 2009)

Guys,

 Please suggest me a good Digital Camera for around 15K. Using it mostly
for nature photography and festival occassions. Wish it is sleek. Image quality
is my priority.


----------



## nikhilpai (May 11, 2009)

Sony W270


----------



## HMJ (May 23, 2009)

Canon  A2000IS.


----------



## rollcage (May 24, 2009)

fz28k


----------



## chitvan (Jun 15, 2009)

ya go for FZ28.....it is best camera in its range...


----------

